# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Zbulohen me shume se 1000 specie te reja ne Azi

## BARAT

*Zbulohen me shume se 1000 specie te reja ne Azi*


BANGKOK (AFP) – Scientists have discovered more than 1,000 species in Southeast Asia's Greater Mekong region in the past decade, including a spider as big as a dinner plate, the World Wildlife Fund said Monday.
A rat thought to have become extinct 11 million years ago and a cyanide-laced, shocking pink millipede were among creatures found in what the group called a "biological treasure trove".
The species were all found in the rainforests and wetlands along the Mekong River, which flows through Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar, Thailand, Vietnam and the southern Chinese province of Yunnan.
"It doesn't get any better than this," Stuart Chapman, director of WWF's Greater Mekong Programme, was quoted as saying in a statement by the group.
"We thought discoveries of this scale were confined to the history books."....

ketu:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20081215...e_081215132156

----------


## Baptist

> *Zbulohen me shume se 1000 specie te reja ne Azi*
> 
> 
> BANGKOK (AFP) – Scientists have discovered more than 1,000 species in Southeast Asia's Greater Mekong region in the past decade, including a spider as big as a dinner plate, the World Wildlife Fund said Monday.
> A rat thought to have become extinct 11 million years ago and a cyanide-laced, shocking pink millipede were among creatures found in what the group called a "biological treasure trove".
> The species were all found in the rainforests and wetlands along the Mekong River, which flows through Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar, Thailand, Vietnam and the southern Chinese province of Yunnan.
> "It doesn't get any better than this," Stuart Chapman, director of WWF's Greater Mekong Programme, was quoted as saying in a statement by the group.
> "We thought discoveries of this scale were confined to the history books."....
> 
> ...


Per te qene ironia me e madhe se c'pritet, - spicjet e panjohura per ne me pare madje dhe aso qe konsiderohen te zhdukura, qe ne ende nuk i kemi as te katalogizuara - banoret e brezit kufitar tajvan kine vietnam i kane ne menu ditore!
-E doni me qepe?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gokusan

si te zbulohen 1000 specie e pamunder hiqi genjeshtrat

----------

